
Chicago95 Linux Theme - clircle
https://github.com/grassmunk/Chicago95
======
userbinator
The GUI elements look right for the most part, but the font and spacing gives
it away --- the way it's rendered just screams "Linux" to me, for some reason.

Here's a previous attempt at something similar, and once again the fonts
produce a "something is off" feeling:

[https://kmandla.wordpress.com/projects/lookalike-windows-
xp-...](https://kmandla.wordpress.com/projects/lookalike-windows-xp-classic/)

~~~
smt923
Honestly it might be a trivial thing to most people but I really do find the
way Linux tends to render fonts to just be really telling and ugly, this has
genuinely put me off using Linux more for development stuff as it's a big
problem with VSCode in my experience

~~~
carbocation
I use the go font[1] for VSCode on Ubuntu 18.04 and I find it to be pleasant.

1 = [https://blog.golang.org/go-fonts](https://blog.golang.org/go-fonts)

~~~
Jaruzel
Took me while to find _just_ the TTFs...

Here if anyone else just wants the fonts:
[https://go.googlesource.com/image/+/master/font/gofont/ttfs](https://go.googlesource.com/image/+/master/font/gofont/ttfs)
/

Edit: They don't work with Windows. :(

------
dmitrygr
That looks beautiful. Why don't we make nice clean Uis that use space well
anymore? Why is everything now light grey on dark grey, and 80% blank space?

~~~
seba_dos1
Protip: Don't use GNOME :)

------
rocky1138
I just set this up on LXDE (Lubuntu). It's great. I had to combine it with the
Openbox theme 'Micro95' in order to get the correct title bars, though.

------
lamby
(Can this really be MIT/GPL given the artwork..?)

~~~
tux1968
That must really depend on the jurisdiction, no?

------
aceperry
Brings back some horrific memories. I was scarred by the windows 95
experience, which is how I got started on linux.

------
unsatchmo
Cursed theme

------
agentofoblivion
Why is this a thing? Serious question, not being snarky.

~~~
agentofoblivion
Why would someone want their modern computer to look as if they’re on Windows
95? That’s a reasonable question.

And F the elitist douche that thinks I’m not smart enough to read Hacker News,
as if tech people are just sooo brilliant.

~~~
dleslie
There's no need for a greater purpose or a deeper need or a technical goal.

Someone wanted it and decided to make it. That's all there is to it.

